# Which of those are fake or real?



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 31, 2008)

My friend found something but he didnt know where. What do you guyz think some of them are real.

Bad boys 3:

Superman vs Batman:

Revenge of Chucky:

Leprachaun vs Chucky:

Beverly Hills Cop IV:

Die Hard 4.0:

Episode VII:this:

Friday the 13th return to crystal lake:

Fast and the Furious London pursuit:

Final Destination IV:

Freddy vs Jason 2:

Hellboy 2:

Jaws V:

Jurassic Park IV:

Lethal Weapon 5:

Matrix 4:

A Nightmare on Elmstreet 8 Dream Gate:

Poltergeist IV:

Scary Movie 5:

Scream 4:

Spiderman 4:

The Ring 3:

Wolverine:

X-Men 4:

xXx mission 3A:


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2008)

The urls are a good hint for most of those.

Though I wonder why WB took dibs on batmanvssuperman.com already


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 31, 2008)

Weird. Some are real movies, but all of them are fake posters.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 31, 2008)

Suzumebachi said:


> Weird. Some are real movies, but all of them are fake posters.



i also thought that.


----------



## Kamina (Aug 31, 2008)

Some of them are very convincing but they're all fake.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 31, 2008)

Bwahahahahahahhahahah, those are all hilarious


----------



## Koi (Aug 31, 2008)

Lol, Ep. VII.   I wouldn't see most of these anyway.


----------



## Youngfyre (Aug 31, 2008)

only like 3 real i think


----------



## Talon. (Sep 1, 2008)

ZachiruHirosaki said:


> My friend found something but he didnt know where. What do you guyz think some of them are real.
> 
> Bad boys 3:
> 
> ...



I can tell you right now, that jp4, wolverine, and hellboy 2 are real movies, and most of the rest are just rumored. I dont remember which ones tho


----------



## Starrk (Sep 4, 2008)

You made these yourself.

Your username is in the URL of the Photobucket link.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 4, 2008)

lol selfmade posters


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 5, 2008)

_Jurassic Park 4's poster isn't real but it is going to be made. That much i know._


----------

